# rsync und vfat

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich moechte ganz gerne Dateien mit rsync auf eine vfat Partition sichern.

Kommando:

rsync -av //source //dest

Allerdings wenn ich das Kommando nochmal aufrufen, schreibt der alle Dateien neu.

Obwohl sich hier nichts geaendert hatte.

Bei ext3 Festplatte habe ich damit keine Probleme.

Wer weiss wie man am besten rsync auf eine vfat Platte anwendet?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## mv

--modify-window=1

Dann werden allerdings immer noch alle halbe Jahre (immer zur Umstellung auf Sommerzeit) die Hälfte der Dateien kopiert, wenn Du nicht den Tip aus Consistent times on FAT filesystems over the whole year berücksichtigt hast.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi mv,

das ist doch schon mal eine Loesung.

Ich habe jetzt allerdings gesehen, dass Linux auch das ntfs3g kann.

Ich denke das ich das vfat nicht mehr benutze und dann lieber auf ntfs3g umsteige.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Meinen MP3-Player synce ich immer mit "--size-only", da mir da das Datum vollkommen schnurz ist.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Das Problem ist, soweit ich weiß, dass rsync der Geschwindigkeit Halber nach mtimes schaut, die sich aber auf vfat und ntfs nicht richtig setzen lassen.

Es gibt aber den Parameter -c bzw. --checksum, der rsync sagt, dass es mit Checksummen arbeiten soll. Dann funktioniert das (halt nur langsamer als "normal").

Genauso mache ich das auch bei mir zu Hause  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Es gibt aber den Parameter -c bzw. --checksum, der rsync sagt, dass es mit Checksummen arbeiten soll. Dann funktioniert das (halt nur langsamer als "normal").

 

Wenn es sich um Partition auf einer internen Festplatte handelt, kann das eine Lösung sein. Bei cdrams/usbsticks und auch bei USB-Platten im Fall eines langsamen USB-Busses ist das keine wirkliche Lösung.

----------

## mv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Meinen MP3-Player synce ich immer mit "--size-only", da mir da das Datum vollkommen schnurz ist.

 

Das sollte man aber nur tun, wenn einem die Daten ziemlich egal sind (also MP3-Player so ziemlich als einziges Beispiel, denn für Backups sind einem die Daten ja normalerweise wichtig). Gerade beim Ausbauen von Typos oder bei Änderungen in Config-Dateien ändert sich die Länge oft nicht.

----------

